# Man cave decor



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 15, 2014)

I spent all day today working on the man cave. I put this turkey fan and stuff together. I thought it made for a good picture. Whatchyall think?


----------



## BERN (Feb 15, 2014)

Very nice! I hope you don't mind if I copy that idea. I don't have any duck decoys. I like it.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 15, 2014)

Very creative. I like it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 16, 2014)

BERN said:


> Very nice! I hope you don't mind if I copy that idea. I don't have any duck decoys. I like it.



Don't mind at all. I had some rough cut wood laying around so I cut'm really quick and made my frame. Everything else was just laying around.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice job.  That looks good.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice décor - gives the man-cave a lot of character.


----------



## kwillis33 (Feb 18, 2014)

This is awesome. What did you use to hold the turkey feet? A finishing nail of some sort?


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thats cool...


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 26, 2014)

kwillis33 said:


> This is awesome. What did you use to hold the turkey feet? A finishing nail of some sort?



Small screw did the trick.


----------

